# Computer help with .skp files



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I want to build some folding tables for DW and found a set of plans but they are in .skp format which I cannot open. Is it possible to open this and convert to .pdf or something I can open? I down loaded 2 free programs that were supposed to be able to open a .skp file but they don't work. Can anyone help, please? I know there are some very knowledgeable people here when it comes to computers.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

You need the free version of this.

SketchUp | 3D for Everyone

Loads of tutorials focusing on woodworking. Google "sketchup woodworking tutorial"


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Patrick, I had not tried that one yet. Downloading it right now. :sold:


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

Yes Sketchup is the software. File-> Open-> browse for .skp file. Then File->Export.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just down load SketchUp | 3D for Everyone
It is the program I use all of the time. You can find some great projects drawn in it and it is fairly easy to learn how to use it as well to draw your own. The best part it is free. Here is a good place to learn how to use it. Sketchup for Woodworkers - Home
Have fun 
Roxanne


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Sketchup is the best thing going in drafting and drawing. In my opinion the ease of use puts it over Auto CAD any day. It is so easy to draw up something and check for any errors, get dimensions etc before you even start building. I remember way back in school metal, and woodworking classes, we had to draw something before we could start making it. They said if you can't draw it you can't make it.

If you have plans in SKP format you can orbit around, zoom in, look through, from any angle. Just remember not to save it that way if you want to keep the original. Being new at woodworking I find that helpful. I can take it apart with Sketchup to help me better understand how it is made.

If you are used to AutoCAD there is a bit of a learning curve. Like one fellow said "At first you wonder why it does not work like AutoCAD, then soon you say Thank God it doesn't work like AutoCAD'". The price is very reasonable too (Free).


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Another source of good Sketchup tutorials is WoodworkingWithSketchup.com. This is a second site that Jay from JaysCustomCreations.com has for Sketchup Tutorials. On the Custom Creations site he has YouTube video of him drawing some of the woodworking plans. In the videos he talks about every move he is making with shortcuts and dimensions. You can "look over the shoulder" while someone is using Sketchup on woodworking projects. You can also see how fast and easy it is to use by watching him draw up the plans.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for that link Dave, and I fully agree - using Sketchup is like being able to do a dry-run on your project - it helps one to anticipate assembly problems, and to tackle your project with confidence. It is ideal for woodworkers, and well worth the trouble of learning.


----------

